# Cohiba cigars with no date code?



## CrazyNuts

Hi All

I have been offered some Cohiba cigars but I'm wondering if it's uncommon that either the box or cardboard cover come with a date stamp?

Everything else looks legit including the labels, box and cigars themselves.


----------



## CrazyNuts

I was meant to say WITHOUT a date stamp. As in the month/year. It's the only thing missing.


----------



## bpegler

It would be extraordinarily uncommon. I would be highly suspicious of such a box. 

I would suspect that you are being offered counterfeits.


----------



## ForceofWill

Pics


----------



## StogieNinja

Behikes come in a black laquered box with a black cardboard box, where the date stamp is on a white sticker that theoretically could have been removed.

But yeah, pics.


----------



## elco69

We need pics to help you out. My 2 cents is that with cuban cigars, that are not coming from a reputable source, I always consider to be counterfeit until proven legit, especially Cohibas. Pics that would help:
-Top Box
-Bottom Box
-Band front
-Band back
-Habanos SA Serial number
-Closeup of Habanso SA sticker, which should be attached to the box and not lose sitting in the box


----------



## CrazyNuts

I have no reason to question the source, and I know the original supplier of these cigars.

These are the only pics I have on hand but will be inspecting them personally.

Everything looks legit to me other than lack of date code.

Serial number on the front of the box has been rubbed off as it's from a parallel importer (not uncommon practice).


----------



## CrazyNuts




----------



## socalocmatt

Can you upload a pic of the barcode and closer of the seal?


----------



## CrazyNuts

socalocmatt said:


> Can you upload a pic of the barcode and closer of the seal?


Unfortunately not as they are not in my possession.


----------



## socalocmatt

Well, if there is a stamp then it will be located on the other side of the cardboard box (from what I remember). If it's not there then might as well play it safe and pass IMO.


----------



## bpegler

Keep in mind that there were a considerable number of these particular ELs that were fakes. They showed up on some group buys and on the secondary market. Many good BOTLs were taken.

Again, I would be very suspicious.


----------



## elco69

bpegler said:


> Keep in mind that there were a considerable number of these particular ELs that were fakes. They showed up on some group buys and on the secondary market. Many good BOTLs were taken.
> 
> Again, I would be very suspicious.


My buddy got taken on 2 of those boxes. We cut one of the sticks open and it was junk inside.



socalocmatt said:


> Well, if there is a stamp then it will be located on the other side of the cardboard box (from what I remember). If it's not there then might as well play it safe and pass IMO.


I agree, plus they look a little rough, very veiny and lumpy, typically not Cohiba fashion


----------



## protekk

Too many questions with this box. NO code, cigars looking a bit rough for a Cohiba LE and the top row of squares on the band look a bit off........ IMHO these are a pass.


----------



## Sprouthog

Here's some good info on that release and you'll find other valuable info reference seals and notices.

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Cohiba#273_Edici|on_Limitada_2011

Additional info I'd want to know that can't be seen in those photos even before I get into the cigars.

Is there a date code on the under side of the cardboard box lid? Should be. No code anywhere, walk away.
Is box seal in right corner correct for the year? Should have small DOP after Habanos. Seal is placed higher than I've seen them before. Maybe wrapped over the side.
Is warranty seal true and correct for that year and does serial number confirm? Rubbed off, gray market. Appears to be placed property.
Is the Habano SA Internal Notice true and correct for the release year? Not only visually but correct word for word. There were errors in some previous legit notice releases that the forgers missed and gave them away.

If any of these are negative I wouldn't inquire further.

Checkout the Dr Joe Show on YouTube. He's got some shows on fake or fine including some cohibas and does a really good job walking you thought the process on making that determination.

Good luck.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> It would be extraordinarily uncommon. I would be highly suspicious of such a box.
> 
> I would suspect that you are being offered counterfeits.


_THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## egoo33

Too many what if's what the box, better to play it safe and pass


----------



## elco69

Well @CrazyNuts I think the consensus has spoken


----------



## CrazyNuts

thank you all for your comments


----------

